# Athearn HUSTLER question



## moldexman (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi from Mike in Australia

I recently found a gold coloured Athearn Hustler , the 2nd version , with rubber band drive. 

Can somebody tell me how to fit new rubber bands ? 

Do I remove the motor assembly from the chassis ? If so, how is this done ?

Thank you ..... Mike


----------



## moldexman (Aug 1, 2013)

*pics*

A few pics of the model


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Two and sixpence?? how old is it Mike???


----------



## moldexman (Aug 1, 2013)

*hobo I am*



BK R said:


> Two and sixpence?? how old is it Mike???


I am a lonely hobo , among the conductors


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Older...

http://hoseeker.org/assemblyexplosionAthearn/athearnhustler1964.jpg

Newer...

http://hoseeker.org/assemblyexplosionAthearn/athearnhustlerdiagram1991.jpg


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

looks cool, I'd have one 

hey shay, did they do one without the rubberband drive?


----------



## moldexman (Aug 1, 2013)

*thank you*



shaygetz said:


> Older...
> 
> http://hoseeker.org/assemblyexplosionAthearn/athearnhustler1964.jpg
> 
> ...



Many thanks to you mate .:appl:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

broox said:


> hey shay, did they do one without the rubberband drive?


No but you could get a remotor kit for awhile from Accurate Lighting that used Ernst gears...I used one on this one...

http://bobsmodelworks.com/2008/04/athearn-ho-scale-hustler-diesel-switcher/

NWSL put out a self contained power unit for them as well at one point.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

moldexman said:


> Many thanks to you mate .:appl:


:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

You do not have to remove the motor. There are two screws on one side of the side frames. Loosen these and one of the side frames will come off. There should be an insulation piece at the two joints. These need to be in that location when you put out back together. The two sets of wheels should be loose at this point and you can slip the band on each axel. Reinstall the wheels and side frame. Then stretch the band over the motor rod closest to the wheel set. The band twist should be the same on both sides so the wheels turn in the same direction when the motor runs. If the unit runs back instead of forward, the reverse both band twists. It is really quite simple and these units will run great with a little lubrication on the motor bearings.

Larry Dunbar


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

ggnlars said:


> You do not have to remove the motor. There are two screws on one side of the side frames. Loosen these and one of the side frames will come off. There should be an insulation piece at the two joints. These need to be in that location when you put out back together. The two sets of wheels should be loose at this point and you can slip the band on each axel. Reinstall the wheels and side frame. Then stretch the band over the motor rod closest to the wheel set. The band twist should be the same on both sides so the wheels turn in the same direction when the motor runs. If the unit runs back instead of forward, the reverse both band twists. It is really quite simple and these units will run great with a little lubrication on the motor bearings.
> 
> Larry Dunbar


You must keep the bands and the pulleys they run on squeaky clean. The slightest trace of oil will rot the bands in no time and require replacement (Ugh). I use alcohol; pads to clean and decrease them.

K


----------

